# Jug Henry McKenna ?



## bucky902 (Mar 3, 2013)

Henry McKenna hand made Kentucky whiskey
 Fairffield Nelson County Kentucky since 1855
 what can you tell me about this one?


----------



## bucky902 (Mar 3, 2013)

4/5 Quart on back 
 on bottom : 146 68 D126


----------



## epackage (Mar 3, 2013)

This Ebayer says it's a 1970's jug


----------



## epackage (Mar 3, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-1970s-Henry-McKenna-Stoneware-BOURBON-WHISKEY-Jug-Bottle-4-5-Quart-Blue-/310581071131?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4850130d1b&nma=true&si=zWhb2u14G66LusENdSf5%252F5i6Cqo%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## bucky902 (Mar 3, 2013)

> This Ebayer says it's a 1970's jug


 
 Thank you that does look to be the same so if he is right it is a 1970's


----------



## LC (Mar 3, 2013)

Used to be quite common in my area some years ago , but have not seen one in quite a while .


----------



## epackage (Mar 3, 2013)

There are a bunch on Ebay...


----------



## LC (Mar 3, 2013)

I am not surprised Jim , I bought and sold a lot of them over the years , never did get but around seven or eight dollars for one .


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Mar 3, 2013)

I have a small one like this.


----------

